# Heat press temperature for vinyl duffle bag



## SusieI (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am putting a rhinestone design on a vinyl duffle bag. Can anyone tell me what temperature I should put on the heat press?

Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Rhinestones will not stay stuck to the vinyl long term so you may want to try pressing the design to a bag made with a different material. Preferred material choices are cotton, polyester or canvas.

I press my designs at 325 degrees for 12 seconds. When pressing any type of bag be sure to put something such as a Teflon pillow under the area you are pressing to raise it up.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

If you HAD to use that bag, I learned a trick that is too time consuming for large orders but this might be a solution for you.

Find a material that does stick to the vinyl very good and that rhinestones will stick to also.

For example you can cut the same rhinestone pattern into fashion flock and heatpress the fashion flock to the vinyl bag. Then heatpress the rhinestones on top of the fashion flock circles. You can cut the fashion flock circles the same size as the rhinestones to hide the fashion flock or you can cut the fashion flock larger to give an extra dimension to the look......


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Bling Art USA said:


> If you HAD to use that bag, I learned a trick that is too time consuming for large orders but this might be a solution for you.
> 
> Find a material that does stick to the vinyl very good and that rhinestones will stick to also.
> 
> For example you can cut the same rhinestone pattern into fashion flock and heatpress the fashion flock to the vinyl bag. Then heatpress the rhinestones on top of the fashion flock circles. You can cut the fashion flock circles the same size as the rhinestones to hide the fashion flock or you can cut the fashion flock larger to give an extra dimension to the look......


That gave me a headache just reading it.


----------



## SusieI (Jun 9, 2012)

Ugh. Me, too. Thanks!


----------

